# Аккордеон.Цена.



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте!Я нашел аккордеон для покупки , приехал, проверил. 
ПЛЮСЫ аккордеона:
1.Состояние внешнего вида хорошое.
2.Итальянские голоса.5 голосный.
3.Говорят что якобы ЮПИТЕРСКАЯ выборка, но особо не похожа.Вот ссылка на Тему Как определить "Выборку" ? http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_3326
4.Говорят что ни разу не ремонтировали. 
5.Говорят собирал мастер. т.е. аккордеон мастеровой. НО почему тогда на нем надпись ZONTA? (Если я не ошибаюсь они выпускают баяны)
АККОРДЕОНУ 4 года
МИНУСЫ аккордеона:
1.Фагот внизу до "Си" отвечает плохо, с воздухом.
2.Пикало верхние 2 клавиши с трудом отвечают.
3.Ремни хлам. Нужны новые.
4.Левая готово - выборная без регистров.
Цену сказали мне 250 тыс. руб. 
По этим аспектам на сколько можно скинуть цену?
ПОМОГИТЕ пожалуйста, очень срочно надо.


----------



## bombastic (22 Авг 2012)

это крайне дорого для зонты. ей 200 тыщ красная цена(да и по правде говоря будете дляльше её ремонтировать исправно),
да и зачем вам 5 голосов в правой. берите новый вигнони зо те же деньги и не задумывайтесь.


----------



## zet10 (22 Авг 2012)

Присматритесь к итальянским инструментам,ценовая политика 180-220 тыс.руб.


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Присматритесь к итальянским инструментам,ценовая политика 180-220 тыс.руб.


НУ на этом аккордеоне продавец говорит что стоит якобы "Юпитерская выборка" и сам аккордеон мастеровой. На эти аспекты внимание ни стоит делать?

zet10 писал:


> 1Здравствуйте ! Вы говорите что покупать надо итальянский инструмент 180-220 тыс.руб.Но на них же слабая выборка и бас(это просто я слышал от людей)И какой тогда инструмент будет хорош?).


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Авг 2012)

За такие деньги можно и новый купить хоть и "среднячок". "Зонта" - вещь далеко не самая лучшая, на нее Юпитерскую выборку цеплять стыдно!
Ну, конечно, что пятиголосный - это круто. Но подумайте, прежде чем покупать. Цена такому, приблизительно, 150 000 - 180 000 р.


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> За такие деньги можно и новый купить хоть и "среднячок".


А "Среднячок " будет лучше ? И какая тогда фирма?


----------



## uri (22 Авг 2012)

Не связывайтесь вы с этой сборной солянкой.за 250 тыщ можно взять итальянца. Про слабую выборку и бас это конечно спорный вопрос. Инструмент инструменту рознь. 5 голосов это лишний вес, а оно вам надо? Присмотритесь к vignoni например.


----------



## acco (22 Авг 2012)

Если выбирать между ZONTA и Vignoni то возьмите лучше Фигнёни!
Тот же шерпотряб, но хоть будите думать что это из Италии, что это круто!

...хотя поправлю себя - "будете думать что это из ИталоКитая!", что еще "лучше"!


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

uri писал:


> Не связывайтесь вы с этой сборной солянкой.за 250 тыщ можно взять итальянца.


Здравствуйте!А что может в ней быть плохого?(Просто сказал продавец,что у него цельная планка, или вроде весь полу-корпус баяна + сказали что правый полу-корпус или голоса из Италии)А ещё не опытный помогите с ответом.)

Vadim Karnitsky писал:


> Если выбирать между ZONTA и Vignoni то возьмите лучше Фигнёни!


Здравствуйте!Вадим что Вы можете тогда сказать про аккордеон Акко Ирина (он в мою ценовую политику вписывается).Акко Ирина Лучше чем ZONTA или Vignoni?Ответьте пожалуйста.Я в этом "средне " разбираюсь.)


----------



## Bondarenko (22 Авг 2012)

Цитата:


> что Вы можете тогда сказать про аккордеон Акко Ирина


Вы уверенны, что АККО Ирина стоит 250 тыс.? Если только с рук...


----------



## zet10 (22 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Но на них же слабая выборка и бас(это просто я слышал от людей)И какой тогда инструмент будет хорош?).


если вы ищите аккордеон с баянным звучанием то берите АККО,стартовая цена на б/у от 250 тыс.руб. У итальянцев практически у всех бас индентичен. Конечно можно взять "Скандалли" с цельной планкой в басу,только не знаю что вам это даст кроме выброшенной суммы. ...цена от 11 тыс.евро.


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Вы уверенны, что АККО Ирина стоит 250 тыс.? Если только с рук...


Конечно с рук.)


----------



## Bondarenko (22 Авг 2012)

АККО Ирина - это цельнопланочный аккорд ручной работы. НИКАКОЙ итальянец (включая Пиджини нова, Скандалли экстрим по цене 20000 евро, а уж тем более те, о которых вы дискутируете) рядом не стоял по качеству ответа, мощности, глубине тембра и т.д. У такого инструмента будет настоящий бас, а не итальянские пукалки! В сущности, это баян с клавишами. Обычно это и вменяется ему в вину. Но для академического исполнительства аккордеоны АККО безальтернативны. Все сказанное - сугубо личное , но опирающееся на опыт мнение.


----------



## ModernBach (22 Авг 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> В сущности, это баян с клавишами



Это гроб с клавишами. Супита лучший вариант за такие деньги(200тыс.). Может бас и не "как на АККО", зато инструмент качественный


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

Bondarenko писал:


> Но для академического исполнительства аккордеоны АККО безальтернативны


почему ?Или тогда какие аккордеоны академические?
Bondarenko писал:


> Но для академического исполнительства аккордеоны АККО безальтернативны


САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ уметь играть, а типа альтернативные и безальтернативные аккордеоны не бывают.(Я так думаю)
ModernBach писал:


> Супита лучший вариант за такие деньги(200тыс.)


Для меня Супита - маленький инструмент(На супите играю).


----------



## acco (22 Авг 2012)

zet10 писал:


> У итальянцев практически у всех бас индентичен.


Юрий, Вы наверное только китайско-итальянских инструменты сравниваете типа Vignoni и дешевые модели, китайские Scandalli.
Рассказывали многие что есть у Scandalli модели сделанные в Китае (доказать не могу, в Китае не был), если это не слухи а на самом деле правда, то это не странно, так как Scandalli благодаря своему имени может делать хоть в Китае, хоть в Африке.. люди которые не чего не понимают в инструментах, а только смотрят на название, в итоге купят!

На моем Excelsior бас очень хорош (голоса Атаджиано)! Сравнивать с Фигненими просто нечего...да и что можно хотеть от инструмента низкого класса? Vignoni это дешевка и не когда не будет там качества! Хороший итальяниц стоит ОТ 8000 Евро (минимум 7000) ! Все что ниже, и что вам говорят что это специальная цена и т.д. так это "лапша на уши"!

По поводу Scndalli с цельной планкой в левой, так называемая модель "Экстрим" (12000 Евро стоит клавишный), мое личное мнение - это полная ерунда а не инструмент, механика тугая-тугая, баланса вообще нету - левая просто орет, а если сурдину включить то баланс пропадает...
Я не мастер, но мне кажется странным ставить на одну сторону цельную планку, а на другую кусковые голоса. Так же странным считал модели инструментов у Scandalli когда в одну сторону ставят голоса одного мастера (Бинчи) а в другую другого (Сабатини), так как баланса тогда нету, играя к примеру Баха кажется что играют 2 разных инструмента.

*Rfox777*
А Vignoni, что тут говорить.. вы его возьмите и "пощупайте", поиграйте, а после возьмите Pigini или Bugari и не чего доказывать не нужно будет, а сами все поймете.


----------



## Bondarenko (22 Авг 2012)

Цитата:


> Это гроб с клавишами


Для могильщиков искусства - да.

Цитата:


> САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ уметь играть, а типа альтернативные и безальтернативные аккордеоны не бывают.(Я так думаю)


Никогда на куске не добиться того звука и звучания, которые возможны на цельной планке! Если конечно ставить ТАКИЕ цели...(я так думаю))


----------



## uri (22 Авг 2012)

интересно,это когда это Акко был гроб с клавишами?))может только оооочень ранние модели...сравнивать супиту и акко просто глупо.если хотите эстраду играть берите итальянца,хотите классику берите акко.


----------



## ModernBach (22 Авг 2012)

Мда..без комментариев


----------



## Rfox777 (23 Авг 2012)

uri писал:


> хотите эстраду играть берите итальянца,хотите классику берите акко.


Я больше играю классику- тогда Акко брать?(Я правильно понял)

Здравствуйте музыканты!С Ваших комментарий я много уяснил.Особенно Вам спасибо за большой ответ Vadim Karnitsky.
Если я правильно понял аккордеон надо не на словах оценивать а приехать и все "пощупать",и что стартовая цена от 220 тыс. мин. и более.

Если кто то может то посоветуйте какие модели аккордеонов более хороши и оправдывают свою цену(от 200-300 тыс.руб).
Заранее благодарен за ответ.


----------



## acco (23 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Я больше играю классику- тогда Акко брать?(Я правильно понял)


 Сходите в магазин и сами посмотрите, сравните инструменты. Выберите то, что больше нравится. Для меня важно - голоса и механика в левой без какого либо механического звука и очень мягкая. Механика легкая наверное важна для меня так как все время играю на Pigini механике, а у них она шикарная!
Покупая инструмент в магазине не слушайте навязчивых продавцов которые делают умный вид и вешают лапшу на уши - "голоса Бинчи, итальянская механика...". Это не значит что хороший инструмент, Вы на нем поиграйте, сравните и сами убедитесь что все Вас устраивает!

uri писал:


> если хотите эстраду играть берите итальянца, хотите классику берите акко.


Не стоит писать чушь и вводить в заблуждение людей не понимающих не чего в инструментах! С каких это пор цельная планка (АККО) = классика, а кусковые голоса (итальянец) = эстрада? Цельная планка или кусковые голоса это просто дело вкуса!


----------



## oleg45120 (23 Авг 2012)

В этой теме не может быть однозначного ответа. Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Одному нравятся куски, другому планки, один предпочитает Акко, другой итальянца. Лучше поиграйте у знакомых на разных аккордеонах. К сожалению выбрать итальянца не просто даже если поехать на фабрики. Обычно у них нет в наличие выборных инструментов. Делают под заказ. Так что знакомьтесь с людьми, которые играют и на Акко и на итальянцах, играйте и определяйтесь, что Вам ближе. 

В свою очередь, могу Вам предложить очень неплохой инструмент Ottavianelli за 
230 000 рублей. Инструмент в Москве находится, можно приехать поиграть. Если появятся вопросы, пишите в личку.


----------



## Rfox777 (23 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте Vadim Karnitsky. Я видел Ваше тестирование аккордеона Borsini. Что вы можете сказать об этом аккордеоне (Качество, Звук, механика, цена и т.д) Заранее очень благодарен за ответ!


----------



## acco (23 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Здравствуйте Vadim Karnitsky. Я видел Ваше тестирование аккордеона Borsini. Что вы можете сказать об этом аккордеоне (Качество, Звук, механика, цена и т.д) Заранее очень благодарен за ответ!


Звук шикарный и все мне понравилось кроме механики - она не такая легкая как хотелось бы...но это просто привычка. Цена его 300000 руб. 
По поводу Borsini если будут вопросы то пишите мне на почту - [email protected]


----------

